# Face routine and favourite ingredients



## Íbera (Sep 30, 2021)

Hi all, I'm wondering what you use to hydrate or nourish your face. 

My skin is mature and I have been using some creams and lotions made by me for some years now. At first simple ones, later I started adding hyaluronic acid in them or niacinamide. Oils used were what I had at that moment, my favorites meadowfoam, argan, hemp, hazelnut, avocado,  grapeseed, or marula. EVOO from family production for its quality and purity is also one of my favorite.

A year ago I started buying commercial creams specific for day or night use and sometimes I use a mix of EVOO infused with Cistus Ladanifer and avocado oil with some drops os pachuli and fennel EO on my clean and wet face. After I remove it and I love the result.

To clean my face daily I use a soft cleanser I make based only on oils and surfactant (SCI)

But since as I said my skin is mature I don't know whether this routine and ingredients are ok or my skin needs something more. By something more I think on some special ingredients such as Q10, ceramides, acids... etc. 

What are your thoughts on these ingredients? do you think they are a must for mature skin or they are only fancy ones?
How is your skin and what is your routine and your favorite ingredients? I'd like your advices on these. Thank you!


----------



## Carly B (Sep 30, 2021)

I am 65 years old, and I think I'm unusual in that I scrub my face every day in the shower with soap (that I made, of course) and a brush (not a soft, gentle, wussy brush, but one of the "dry body brushes"), and afterwards, all I put on my face is about a teaspoon or less of Dream Cream by Lush.  I haven't been able to make a cream I like better.  And that's it.

I have been doing that for the better part of 20 years, and my skin is very happy.  People can't believe I'm as old as I am---I have no age wrinkles and my skin is healthy and soft.  Oh, and I also rarely wear sunblock and drive a convertible, so my face tans every summer.  My guess is that it's more genetics than anything, but I've lived to be older than either of my parents, so I have no way of checking.


----------



## earlene (Sep 30, 2021)

Since you are wondering...

I use Noxzema (the liquid, not the older cold-cream style) to wash my face & neck daily.  That's it. It has been my beauty routine for several decades.  I am 72.  I actually added my neck to the routine after I noticed that my facial skin looked much better than the skin of my neck something like about 10 years ago.

I do not use any facial moisturizers on anything like a regular basis and never have, except when I spent time on motorcycles or on the ski slopes.  And that was simply Vaseline to combat the drying effects of harsh winds.


----------



## Juggsy (Sep 30, 2021)

*Carly B *I've been able to dupe the dream cream, friends like it, I don't. We did it as an assignment in my course. I didn't like the original anyway. I don't like the emulsifier they use. They make soap and use it as the emulsifier by mixing stearic acid and triethanolamine. Have you ever tested the pH of Lush's Dream Cream? I'd be interested to see what you get. We measured the pH of dream cream purchased from lush in Brisbane and it was 9.7 - I'm not leaving that on my skin. Freaked me out.

@*Íbera* I recommend daily sunscreen - it's one of (if not, the) biggest contributor to aging skin. Glycolic acid may help with the appearance of fine lines and wrinkles. Also, we age collagen starts to break down so hyaluronic acid and vitamin c might help there.  Niacinimide, Vitamin A (retinol) etc all are supposed to help with aging. I swear by salt and exfoliation and cold face dips. I don't wear make up, so daily face washing is with a syndet bar. I moisturise my body with salt scrub in summer and a light spray and in winter I do put some moisturiser one and I do use lots of things like shower bombs and scrubs. I don't use regular facial lotion, when it's dry, I make up a serum. 
But the secret to good skin is really simple.
*M E S H *- Moisturise (daily, best when skin still damp) E = Exfoliate   S = Sunscreen H = Hydrate (drink at least two litres of water per day)

I actually usually add on *E S* - so make* MESHES* and the other other E = Eat & Exercise S = Salad & Sleep (but that one is just for me and my family, I tell my friends to MESH it. they think I'm mad. Maybe I am


----------



## Carly B (Sep 30, 2021)

Juggsy said:


> *Carly B *I've been able to dupe the dream cream, friends like it, I don't. We did it as an assignment in my course. I didn't like the original anyway. I don't like the emulsifier they use. They make soap and use it as the emulsifier by mixing stearic acid and triethanolamine. Have you ever tested the pH of Lush's Dream Cream? I'd be interested to see what you get. We measured the pH of dream cream purchased from lush in Brisbane and it was 9.7 - I'm not leaving that on my skin. Freaked me out.



I have never tested the pH, all I know is that it works for me.  And has for years.  Everyone's skin is different---most people are appalled that I scrub my face with soap on a brush made to sluff off dead skin.  But I love it and my face doesn't feel clean otherwise. My "regimen" takes less than three minutes, and it works for me.  No expensive creams  (the large tub of Dream Cream, which lasts me the better part of a year is under $40) or chemicals, and no time at all.

It's a win/win for me, but as I said, everyone's skin is different.


----------



## Íbera (Oct 1, 2021)

Thank you ladies for taking time to answer.

@Carly B that's cool that with your routine you have so espectacular results . I can't agree more that skin matters are basically genetics.
My skin is not bad to be mature, a genetic thing too. I'd like to preserve it a bit longer in this stage, though. That's why I'm wondering whether I need something more.
I agree exfoliation is an important step, I forgot to mention I'm doing it every morning a month ago with a dupe I make of "Angels On Bare Skin" by Lush and it works well for me, leaving my skin soft and bright.

@earlene , never heard about Noxzema, it's not sold in my country. Sound it works well for you for so long time! That's fantastic when simple things do their beast with great results! 

@Juggsy , I recognize I don't wear sunblock on daily basis. My face skin sweats when hot or during the summer when applying any cream and I hate that sensation. I only use it when I'm at the lake, pool or beach. Maybe it's a good idea to buy a sunblock that doesn't make my face sweat. I'll investigate on this.
I agree hydration it's a good thing for a healthy skin. And how and what we eat as well...


----------



## earlene (Oct 1, 2021)

I also do not wear sunblock on my face and absolutely hate the feel of 'greasy', which is the way they feel to me.  I do always wear a hat with a big visor and sunglassess when in the sun, so that helps.  I'm not a 'sunbather' but I don't shrink from the sun either if I have work that needs doing or I want to enjoy an outdoor activity.  So I go for protective clothing instead.

When I do spend time on a beach, I do wear some sunblock because I do not enjoy a sunburn, but the stuff always makes me feel like I need a good long shower.


----------



## Íbera (Oct 1, 2021)

"...but the stuff always makes me feel like I need a good long shower."
That's actually how I feel and I don't see the time to jump into the shower. So I hate more that sensation on my face while walking down the street or making errands!!


----------



## silviastar (Jun 19, 2022)

Hi girls! I'm glad there are so many of us—those who love themselves and care about their appearance.


----------



## Zany_in_CO (Jun 20, 2022)

silviastar said:


> Hi girls! I'm glad there are so many of us—those who love themselves and care about their appearance.


From the looks of your ugly avatar  I'm wondering on what basis you render that compliment?  
That being said, WELCOME to SMF!

*ADVICE TO NEWBIES*


----------



## silviastar (Jun 22, 2022)

Hi girls!
I'm glad there are so many of us—those who love themselves and care about their appearance. Our skin is an indicator of our health. I'm so happy I realized it in time. That's why I look better now than when I was 35. And I'm 58.
Nutrition is the foundation of everything. I've been practicing veganism and raw food for a long time. I drink a lot of water and do yoga regularly. At our age, healthy sleep is essential. As cliché as it sounds, it's all basic. We can build our beauty on it.
I also keep up with what's new in the beauty industry. I use Korean cosmetics. I stick to my facial care routine: сleanse, toning, and moisturizing. Sunscreen is a must have.
I have recently discovered phototherapy. It is a treatment with different wavelengths of ultraviolet light. Because my skin is dehydrated, it sometimes itches for no reason. I have tried many creams and types of therapies, and nothing has had a lasting effect. And phototherapy gave better results. After a course of phototherapy, the itching on my face, hands, and feet stopped bothering me. I also changed my body moisturizer to body butter. It is more greasy, but it also moisturizes for longer.


----------



## SoapLover1 (Jun 23, 2022)

Íbera said:


> Hi all, I'm wondering what you use to hydrate or nourish your face.
> 
> My skin is mature and I have been using some creams and lotions made by me for some years now. At first simple ones, later I started adding hyaluronic acid in them or niacinamide. Oils used were what I had at that moment, my favorites meadowfoam, argan, hemp, hazelnut, avocado,  grapeseed, or marula. EVOO from family production for its quality and purity is also one of my favorite.
> 
> ...


Hi! 
I’m reading all that everyone is sharing about their Facial Cleansing Routine. Thanks for sharing!  I personally do Not use anything on my face but water and a Sea Salt Scrub. I only Moisturize in cooler months with my personal Body Butter. I swim several times daily in The Sun and my skin is Beautiful and Glowing. I Never use Sunscreen nor Makeup. I turn 63 next month. What A Blessing! I get many compliments on my Skin. Everyone asks, what type of soap do I use on my face? I personally do not recommend using soap on the face, not even mine! Just wanted to chime in for us Natural Girls / Ladies! Blessings!


----------



## earlene (Jun 23, 2022)

I have to update my routine since weight loss.  I made a concerted effort to shed some pounds (about 30) to combat back pain and as a result my facial skin became quite visibly dryer in spite of drinking lots of water all day long and also random itchiness all over. I have changed my routine by adding a facial serum and moisturizer many mornings after my usual washing mentioned above.  It has made a difference in the apparent dehydration.  I started out doing this every morning, but have since gone to less often without detrimental effect (as yet).

The good news is that the weight loss really did result in decrease of back pain.  Now to keep the pounds off, because the pain, although absent for months, crept back when I re-gained approximately 3-5 pounds.


----------



## Rsapienza (Jun 29, 2022)

Your Qs about Skin Slugging, Answered

I stumbled on a few similar articles in the past several months and thought “hmmmm….new skincare trend???We’ve been treating my son’s SEVERE eczema like this for years!!” When he was being treated at NIH in Maryland, they recommended this remedy, along with wet to dry wraps. I do know that using this method seems to result in dewy, plump skin (assuming your skin tolerates it). His Drs always stressed the importance of the 3 minute rule to seal that moisture in. I use it a few times a week and I definitely see the benefits.
As I get older, I also make sure to apply SPF daily. I do however believe some of these things can be genetic. Just my two cents


----------



## earlene (Jun 29, 2022)

Rsapienza said:


> Your Qs about Skin Slugging, Answered
> 
> I stumbled on a few similar articles in the past several months and thought “hmmmm….new skincare trend???We’ve been treating my son’s SEVERE eczema like this for years!!” When he was being treated at NIH in Maryland, they recommended this remedy, along with wet to dry wraps. I do know that using this method seems to result in dewy, plump skin (assuming your skin tolerates it). His Drs always stressed the importance of the 3 minute rule to seal that moisture in. I use it a few times a week and I definitely see the benefits.
> As I get older, I also make sure to apply SPF daily. I do however believe some of these things can be genetic. Just my two cents


How would a person alone without the aid of a parent or partner manage this on all parts of the body.  I used to do this for my face in my youth (I am now 73) when skiing and riding motorcycles to keep my face from drying out from the constant wind on my face in those situations.  And over the years since, I have used this method for my hands and feet (overnight Vaseline slathered, then covered with gloves & booties).  I still do it occasionally for feet & hands when they get really dry.

It is something that has been around for, I think, hundreds if not thousands of years.  It is most certainly not new, but perhaps a beauty routine of the ages, that not everyone knows about and it may have been known by a different name.

But I am curious what exactly was that 3-minute rule the Doctors at NIH used?

I did find an interesting pilot study conducted regarding the ability of facial skin to bounce back after discontinuing the long-term use of moisturizers.  (*link*) I know that is not related to the issue with your son, but interesting none the less.


----------



## AliOop (Jun 29, 2022)

I've always been envious of those who can "slug."  I can't use anything remotely occlusive on my face - including coconut oil, olive oil, petroleum jelly, many makeup foundations, and every brand of sunscreen ever made. They all cause terrible breakouts, skin peeling, etc. And believe me, I've tried them all. Some are less irritating than others, but ALL sunscreens and almost all make-up foundations have this effect for me. It starts within hours of application, too.

For those who insist that neither coconut oil nor olive oil are occlusive, well, they act as such on my skin because they do not soak in at all. They just sit on top and create a greasy layer, while underneath the skin peels and becomes inflamed. Perhaps that doesn't meet the strict definition of "occlusive" but it has the same practical effect. And yes, I have tried oil-cleansing, and no, it wasn't just a detox effect. It was so awful that I couldn't keep the pictures of my "progress" over the sixty days that I persevered, because they made me cry to look at them.

As someone with Mediterranean genes, I tan very easily and don't burn easily. As a result, for most of my life, being in the sun without sunscreen made my skin glow and kept it clear. However, a brief stint of hormone therapy almost 20 years ago caused melasma. Ever since, it has been a constant battle to decide between big brown patches, or lots of clogged pores, peeling skin, and cysts. 

Today I use a customized version of the PS-80 facial cleaner that is the subject of a big thread here on SMF.  That's followed by an ACV toner, hyaluronic acid serum (HA dissolved in glycerin with EOs), and hand-crafted facial cream. A very light application of raspberry seed oil, plus sunglasses and a hat, are my preferred "sunscreen" unless I'm at the beach and need the heavy-duty stuff. My skin is not even close to perfect, but has come so far from the days where thyroid issues and products unsuited for my skin really wreaked havoc. I am so thankful!

But honestly, the best things for my skin are to exercise regularly, get good sleep, and eat "clean." For me that means gluten-free, dairy-free, low sugar, high on fruits and veggies, and low-ish carb. Even small servings of gluten or dairy are visible on my skin the next day in the form of big clogged pores and pimples. Sadly, vegan and vegetarian diets cause significant thyroid problems for me, plus my body reacts poorly to nuts, grains, soy, dairy, and legumes. Those also show on my face within a few days.

With few to no options for vegetarian proteins, we stick with grass-fed meats and wild-caught fish. It's expensive, but wellness is worth it to us. This journey to health is what brought me to learning about herbs and EOs, eliminating toxic products from our home, and making my own bodycare products, including soap.

So in that respect, the blessing in all these struggles has been finding this great community of makers who support each other in our wildly-varying roads to health. If there is one thing I have learned, it is that there is no "one size fits all." We each have such unique DNA and life experiences that affect what our skin needs. I wish each of you the best in finding what works for you!


----------



## Rsapienza (Jun 30, 2022)

earlene said:


> How would a person alone without the aid of a parent or partner manage this on all parts of the body.  I used to do this for my face in my youth (I am now 73) when skiing and riding motorcycles to keep my face from drying out from the constant wind on my face in those situations.  And over the years since, I have used this method for my hands and feet (overnight Vaseline slathered, then covered with gloves & booties).  I still do it occasionally for feet & hands when they get really dry.
> 
> It is something that has been around for, I think, hundreds if not thousands of years.  It is most certainly not new, but perhaps a beauty routine of the ages, that not everyone knows about and it may have been known by a different name.
> 
> ...


As my son got older, we would wet cotton pajamas and he would sleep in them, with a dry pair over the wet.
The 3 minute rule is a part of the soak and seal method. Soak in a like warm bath (the cooler, the better; hot water is an enemy), pat dry, and slather within 3 minutes to seal in that moisture. They always emphasized the 3 minutes.


----------



## SoapLover1 (Jul 1, 2022)

Rsapienza said:


> Your Qs about Skin Slugging, Answered
> 
> I stumbled on a few similar articles in the past several months and thought “hmmmm….new skincare trend???We’ve been treating my son’s SEVERE eczema like this for years!!” When he was being treated at NIH in Maryland, they recommended this remedy, along with wet to dry wraps. I do know that using this method seems to result in dewy, plump skin (assuming your skin tolerates it). His Drs always stressed the importance of the 3 minute rule to seal that moisture in. I use it a few times a week and I definitely see the benefits.
> As I get older, I also make sure to apply SPF daily. I do however believe some of these things can be genetic. Just my two cents


Hi!
Did you know that Eczema is a symptom of Allergies, like sneezing; watery eyes & runny nose?  If you treat the Allergy, then you Heal the skin!  Hope this gives a slightly different perspective to consider when treating Eczema. Blessings!


----------



## Rsapienza (Jul 1, 2022)

SoapLover1 said:


> Hi!
> Did you know that Eczema is a symptom of Allergies, like sneezing; watery eyes & runny nose?  If you treat the Allergy, then you Heal the skin!  Hope this gives a slightly different perspective to consider when treating Eczema. Blessings!


Oooohhhh…if only it were that easy. With all due respect, the fact that he was treated by Drs at The National Institute of Health should tell you that I’m slightly knowledgeable in this field and while all cases are different, this certainly was not the case in ours. I appreciate you though.


----------



## AliOop (Jul 1, 2022)

@Rsapienza I can relate. My husband has done extensive allergy testing, both traditional and holistic, and has eliminated the items identified as potential triggers. That helped, but did not eliminate his eczema, which is primarily related to his multiple auto-immune diseases, as well as his Parkinson's medications, for which no natural substitute is available that works for him. Also, he was exposed to many environmental poisons from childhood through adulthood. 

We've spent a fortune exploring every possible natural treatment. Some were amazing, others did nothing. Despite chelation therapy and all the works, some of the damage isn't reversible so far. I research constantly and will continue to do so as new possibilities present themselves. Meanwhile, we've accepted that non-natural treatments are required for him at this time, while we continue to hold out hope that someday, they might not be. 

It is well known from clinical studies that the primary PD medication interferes with absorption of vital nutrients. Of course, this has a very direct impact on his autoimmune issues, including the eczema and psoriasis. But without those meds, he cannot function at all. He would not be able to move or even swallow.  Thus, I completely understand how and why you and others might choose to take "non-natural" treatments. It is hard to walk between those two worlds when folks in each one can misunderstand what you are doing. I do try to listen with an open mind to all of it, and I can see that you do, too. Kudos for being your son's advocate!

I can't stop there without saying that because of my husband's amazing tenacity with targeted and regular exercise, clean eating, and heavy nutritional supplementation (and lots of prayer!), his doctors are amazed at how well he functions after more than a decade with PD. Most patients at this stage are wheelchair-bound and in out-of-home care, at best. Many of them don't even survive this long. But he still walks, drives, has zero dementia, beats everyone at cards, and is very extroverted. Focusing on helping others is his secret to successfully fight off the anxiety, depression, and lack of motivation that rob so many PD patients of their quality of life. He truly is my hero and best friend.


----------



## SoapLover1 (Jul 1, 2022)

Rsapienza said:


> Oooohhhh…if only it were that easy. With all due respect, the fact that he was treated by Drs at The National Institute of Health should tell you that I’m slightly knowledgeable in this field and while all cases are different, this certainly was not the case in ours. I appreciate you though.


Hi!
I truly apologize that this information seems to have made you angry. Not my intention! I was never negating where your grandchild is being treated nor his condition. Just trying to inform. I know I do not fit in "the box" on many issues, however, this one is well known. 
I, too, have Eczema, along with my Son, 5 Sisters, Parents, 15 Nieces & Nephews. So, I too, speak from my personal experience. We all have Allergies that are triggers.  As we have eliminated those triggers from either food or environment by recognizing the onset, we all manage our conditions much better. Many are now symptom free. When I have issues / flare-ups, I recognize the allergen and correct the issue(s). Because you are tested for Allergies, do not mean they tested for everything in the environment. So it’s up to you to recognize possible cause & effect. 

According to, www.niaid.nih.gov, 
"Causes & Strategies for Prevention
A combination of genetic and environmental factors appears to be involved in the development of eczema. Children whose parents have asthma and allergies are more likely to develop atopic dermatitis than children of parents without allergic diseases. Approximately 30 percent of children with atopic dermatitis have food allergies, and many develop asthma or respiratory allergies. People who live in cities or drier climates also appear more likely to develop the disease.


According to www.national eczema.org," What are the causes of eczema?
Many factors can contribute to eczema, including an interaction between your environment and your genes. When an irritant or an allergen from outside or inside the body “switches on” the immune system, it produces inflammation, or a flare-up, on the surface of the skin. This inflammation causes the symptoms common to most types of eczema...
Many common household items are also potential environmental irritants and can cause allergic reactions leading to an eczema flare. Additional common triggers of eczema may include:
    •    extended exposure to dry air, extreme heat or cold
    •    some types of soap, shampoo, bubble bath, body wash, facial cleansers
    •    laundry detergents and fabric softeners with chemical additives
    •    certain fabrics like wool or polyester in clothing and sheets
    •    surface cleaners and disinfectants
    •    natural liquids like the juice from fruit, vegetables and meats
    •    fragrances in candles
    •    metals, especially nickel, in jewelry or utensils
    •    formaldehyde, which is found in household disinfectants, some vaccines, glues and adhesives
    •    isothiazolinone, an antibacterial found in personal care products like baby wipes
    •    cocamidopropyl betaine, which is used to thicken shampoos and lotions
    •    paraphenylene-diamine, which is used in leather dyes and temporary tattoos

According to:
www.my.clevelandclinic.org: 
SYMPTOMS AND CAUSES
What causes eczema?
Eczema (atopic dermatitis) is caused by a combination of immune system activation, genetics, environmental triggers and stress.
    •    Your immune system. If you have eczema, your immune system overreacts to small irritants or allergens. This overreaction can inflame your skin.
    •    Your genetics. You’re more likely to have eczema if there is a history of dermatitis in your family. You’re also at a higher risk if there’s a history of asthma, hay fever and/or allergens. Allergens are substances like pollen, pet hair or foods that trigger an allergic reaction. Also, there might be a change in your genes that control a protein that helps your body maintain healthy skin. Without normal levels of that protein, your skin will not be completely healthy.
    •    Your environment. There is a lot in your environment that can irritate your skin. Some examples include exposure to tobacco smoke, air pollutants, harsh soaps, fabrics such as wool and some skin products. Low humidity (dry air) can cause your skin to become dry and itchy. Heat and high humidity can cause sweating and that can make the itchiness even worse.

I hope this sheds a little light on my opinion. Blessings!


----------



## Christa10 (Jul 1, 2022)

AliOop said:


> I've always been envious of those who can "slug."  I can't use anything remotely occlusive on my face - including coconut oil, olive oil, petroleum jelly, many makeup foundations, and every brand of sunscreen ever made. They all cause terrible breakouts, skin peeling, etc. And believe me, I've tried them all. Some are less irritating than others, but ALL sunscreens and almost all make-up foundations have this effect for me. It starts within hours of application, too.
> 
> For those who insist that neither coconut oil nor olive oil are occlusive, well, they act as such on my skin because they do not soak in at all. They just sit on top and create a greasy layer, while underneath the skin peels and becomes inflamed. Perhaps that doesn't meet the strict definition of "occlusive" but it has the same practical effect. And yes, I have tried oil-cleansing, and no, it wasn't just a detox effect. It was so awful that I couldn't keep the pictures of my "progress" over the sixty days that I persevered, because they made me cry to look at them.
> 
> ...


Have you ever tried a very light chemical peel with lactic and/or glycolic acid?  If you take off a layer of dead skin cells it might help absorption of other skin care products.


----------



## AliOop (Jul 1, 2022)

Hi @Christa10 - ah, thanks for reminding me! I didn't mention it above, but I use a lightly exfoliating Norwex(TM) facial washcloth on a daily basis, and an at-home-strength glycolic peel once a month when I know I won't be outside for a few days. More than that makes the melasma spots prone getting darker again (catch-22 since sunscreen makes me break out so badly).

My facial skin doesn't do well at all with salicylic or lactic acids, or any physically-exfoliating ingredients that are typically found in facial scrubs. Most are too aggressive; some like jojoba beads don't do anything at all.  Fortunately, glycolic acid does work well for me, as does the occasional gentle steaming. Good call! Do you have esthetician training?


----------



## Christa10 (Jul 3, 2022)

AliOop said:


> Hi @Christa10 - ah, thanks for reminding me! I didn't mention it above, but I use a lightly exfoliating Norwex(TM) facial washcloth on a daily basis, and an at-home-strength glycolic peel once a month when I know I won't be outside for a few days. More than that makes the melasma spots prone getting darker again (catch-22 since sunscreen makes me break out so badly).
> 
> My facial skin doesn't do well at all with salicylic or lactic acids, or any physically-exfoliating ingredients that are typically found in facial scrubs. Most are too aggressive; some like jojoba beads don't do anything at all.  Fortunately, glycolic acid does work well for me, as does the occasional gentle steaming. Good call! Do you have esthetician training?


I make a lactic/glycolic acid home peel at various levels, which also includes glycerin as well.  I worked with a pharmacist so that I could make sure that both acids were in the percentages I want.  My friends wanted to try it so I start them off with a 15% lactic/7% glycolic acid which is very mild, then we increase slowly to a 33/25% formulation.  I prefer the glycolic acid too, and think it does more for the skin because it's such a small molecule.  I notice that when I use the peel, the creams and oils that I use on my face absorb better.  I'm not an esthetician, but have done tons of research over the last 10 years.


----------



## Íbera (Jul 18, 2022)

Thank you all for your inputs.


 Since I moved from the interior to the coast, my skin feels less dry now, hence I have changed my daily routine and seems to be ok with my skin.


Firstly I wash my face with olive oil soap and afterwards I use as a facial tonic fresh kombucha or water kefir from the fridge,  on a cotton disk . When I don´t do this I clean my face, neck and cleavage with a wet cloth and a combination of avocado oil and some drops of patchouli, ylang-ylang and geranium eo in it (30 ml of oil and 0.3% of eo)

Aferwards with my face humid, I use some drops of tomato seed oil and massage a tiny bit and I finish my routine with a hidrolized elastin serum.


Once a week I do a face mask with honey, some squeezed lemmon juice and a bit ot kombucha or water kefir. Now I see my face much more luminous and nourished, it is a bit tanned because I go to the beach as much as I can and I think it is one of the reasons my skin looks kind of healthier.

Have you tried kombucha and/or kefir on your face routine?



AliOop said:


> Today I use a customized version of the PS-80 facial cleaner that is the subject of a big thread here on SMF.  That's followed by an ACV toner, hyaluronic acid serum (HA dissolved in glycerin with EOs), and hand-crafted facial cream. A very light application of raspberry seed oil, plus sunglasses and a hat, are my preferred "sunscreen" unless I'm at the beach and need the heavy-duty stuff. My skin is not even close to perfect, but has come so far from the days where thyroid issues and products unsuited for my skin really wreaked havoc. I am so thankful!



Thank you @AliOop for your answer.  I have some questions if you don´t mind...

Could you please tell me the link to the PS-80 facial cleaner?

There were a time when I used infused rose petals in ACV, diluted with water, as a toner. However, my sking started to get irritated, the same as when I started using some acids (AHAs, lactic or salicilic). Now as I mentioned above, I use kombucha or water kefir and result nice on my skin.

Are you using a home-made hyaluronic acid serum? if so, would you mind to share the formula? What EOs do you use in it?


----------



## Misschief (Jul 18, 2022)

Íbera said:


> Thank you @AliOop for your answer.  I have some questions if you don´t mind...
> 
> Could you please tell me the link to the PS-80 facial cleaner?
> 
> ...


My skin has always been very dry, even as a teen so I tend not to overdo it with soap. Most mornings, I wash with warm water (if I do feel I need it, I will use whatever handmade soap is in my soap dish at the time, perhaps once a week). When I do use soap, I will also use a toner I make myself, based on recipes for Queen of Hungary Water, made with whatever dried tea florals I have on hand, with Apple Cider vinegar. I follow with Vitamin C serum (recipe linked below), B3/B5 Hyaluronic Acid Serum (recipe linked below), and follow up with a cream/lotion that I make myself using the DIY Bath & Body Lotion Concentrate recipe. No one believes I'll be 68 next month and that feels pretty darned good. 









						Adventures in DIY:  Vitamin C + E + Ferulic Acid Serum Part 1
					

Kbeauty and DIY meet, with in-depth product reviews, ingredient analyses, tutorials, and closer looks at claims in the beauty industry.




					www.holysnailsblog.com
				












						DIY B3/B5 Super Hydrating Gel With Niacinamide Panthenol - Etsy Canada
					

This Facial Care item by DIYbathandbodyshop has 193 favorites from Etsy shoppers. Ships from United States. Listed on 16 Jul, 2022




					www.etsy.com


----------



## Íbera (Jul 18, 2022)

Thank you @Misschief for the links!!


----------



## AliOop (Jul 18, 2022)

Íbera said:


> Could you please tell me the link to the PS-80 facial cleaner?
> 
> Are you using a home-made hyaluronic acid serum? if so, would you mind to share the formula? What EOs do you use in it?


Sure, this is the PS 80 facial cleanser thread:
Deep Cleansing Oil

I do use a homemade HA serum based on a recipe from Lotion Crafter. The thread about that is here:





						Hyaluronic Acid Serum
					

@SPowers sorry it took me a bit, but here is the recipe you requested. This is a wonderful serum to use after cleansing and toning, and before moisturizing. I have another version that uses Vitamin C and ferulic acid, but honestly don't notice any difference from this one.  I apologize that the...




					www.soapmakingforum.com


----------



## nadsnads (Jul 20, 2022)

Might be off topic as far as moisturizer ingredients, but tretinoin is excellent for skin texture and antiaging (after you get used to it). 

Some other ingredients that make a big difference for me and i always make sure to include are:
- urea : a really powerful humectant
- allantoin : occlusive
- panthenol / B5 : moisturizer
- Niacinamide + NAG at 2:1 ratio : evens skin tone
- Vit C : helps fight sun damage and brightens the skin
- Co Q10: anti-aging
- ceramide complex : skin barrier repair
- peptides (matryxil 3000): antiaging

I also make an Argireline 5% solution in hyaluronic acid gel; using it selectively on crows feet really helps relax the area and smoothen them a little.

Oh also my skin became much happier once i switched from surfactants to oil-based cleansers. Humblebee has a good recipe with Cromollient sce which is easy to spread and washes off really well. As a bonus oil based cleansers are also excellent at removing makeup and sunscreen.


----------



## Putzii (Sep 15, 2022)

Nice thread.

I use avocado oil to clean and take off make up etc, use a pluche soft flannel wetted with warm water to rinse and then spray with diluted Molkosan. Molkosan I leave on until dry and then use Neem oil or infused green tea oil to sleep with overnight.
Shower with own soap and scrub twice a week with silicone brush and always use olive oil after shower for body. 

That’s it.


----------



## Booker (Sep 19, 2022)

I'm so amazed by everyone that actually makes their own toners, cleansers and moisturizers!  

What exactly does toning your face do?

I currently use the Innisfree line because I'm nowhere near talented enough to create my own stuff!  I found their foaming cleanser to be too drying for my skin, so I've stuck with Pond's Cold Cream or Farmacy's Green Clean cleansing balm.  

I struggle with dry skin--just putting water on my skin can really dry it out. 

Has anyone tried the eyeball wash thing?  That seems to be the "new" thing I see on "your nightly routine" videos.


----------



## Misschief (Sep 19, 2022)

Booker said:


> Has anyone tried the eyeball wash thing?  That seems to be the "new" thing I see on "your nightly routine" videos.



Eyeball wash???


----------



## contrinokathy (Sep 20, 2022)

I make my own hyaluronic acid toner, cleansing balm and face cream (a take on Egyptian magic cream). Let me tell you - it has helped my aged skin look youthful and vibrant. It helped with blotchy skin and wrinkles. My face is soft and clear. 
Formulating your own skin care regime is incredibly satisfying. I now use no commercial products except deodorant.


----------



## Christa10 (Sep 20, 2022)

I also make my own toner, face wash, C serum, face cream, face oil and many other skin care products, such as soap, lotion bars and candles.  I started just for my family and friends but then it grew from there and now we are all very happy!  It's fun, healthy, costs way less and people actually stop me to ask what skincare routine and products I use, so I know it's working to keep my skin looking good.  Plus, I swim 5 days a week, and walk in the sun, both of which can be very hard on your skin.


----------



## AliOop (Oct 1, 2022)

contrinokathy said:


> I now use no commercial products except deodorant.


If you want to ditch that last commercial product , we have some great threads here with good homemade deo recipes. I use a customized recipe based on Tina Moenck’s deodorant e-book, tweaked with the help of suggestions from the SMF deo thread, esp @cmzaha’s posts.


----------



## AliOop (Oct 7, 2022)

@tommywash that's an interesting perspective. 

I actually experienced quite the opposite; my skin improved greatly, and continues to look younger and fresher after much trial and error to learn how to create products that didn't create irritation and inflammation, like most commercial products do for me.


----------



## cmzaha (Oct 7, 2022)

AliOop said:


> With few to no options for vegetarian proteins, we stick with grass-fed meats and wild-caught fish. It's expensive, but wellness is worth it to us. This journey to health is what brought me to learning about herbs and EOs, eliminating toxic products from our home, and making my own bodycare products, including soap.


It is true that there is just no one fit for all. I use nothing on my face or sunscreen and have very seldom even during your boating, sandbuggy, and motorcycling days. I spent most of my life in the sun whether on the water or in the desert. Once in a while, I used sunscreen when boating but usually relied on hats. 

I do believe it is in large part genetics. My mom still had beautiful skin at 96 and so far at 73, other than my eczema I do not have skin issues. 

Unless my face would get exceptionally dirty while playing in the sand or on a bike ride I only use water to wash my face and use no lotions, which I have done since I was a teenager. It works for me but I do not necessarily recommend my methods to others. 

Allison, I wonder if Cheryl has any suggestions for vegan proteins that you do not use. She cannot process meat proteins so has to eat vegan, not by choice. She does a lot of studying and uses a lot of different plant proteins. Although I am sure you have also researched extensively.


----------



## AliOop (Oct 7, 2022)

@cmzaha that sounds like my skin used to be, before I did hormone therapy for a short time. Oh well.

I'd be very interested to hear about any vegetarian proteins that aren't based on soy, nuts or legumes; if Cheryl has suggestions, please send those on to me. And thank you for thinking of me.


----------



## Debbiere (Dec 15, 2022)

cmzaha said:


> It is true that there is just no one fit for all. I use nothing on my face or sunscreen and have very seldom even during your boating, sandbuggy, and motorcycling days. I spent most of my life in the sun whether on the water or in the desert. Once in a while, I used sunscreen when boating but usually relied on hats.
> 
> I do believe it is in large part genetics. My mom still had beautiful skin at 96 and so far at 73, other than my eczema I do not have skin issues.
> 
> ...


I also wanted to switch to such care, but I began to have rashes on my face, and I had to treat acne. You are correct that skin condition is genetic. My husband washes exclusively with soap and never gets irritated. Everything affects my skin condition: weather, mood, state of health. Therefore, I have to have several tools that will deal with a specific problem.


----------

